
DOOM’s Development: A Year of Madness - dgquintas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBU34NZhW7I
======
timonoko
It is strange that after playing Doom/Quake/Heretic/Descent-games to the very
end, there has not been anything much that would have kept me interested more
than few minutes.

